# 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start!



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well.. just recently i bought a civic to drive back and forth to work. Consequently my 2003 vw gti 1.8t has been setting in the garage unattended for 2 weeks, when i came out to start it i found that the battery was dead. So of course i got out the battery charger set it up and let it charge for a bit. Now the battery is charged however all it does is crank and wont start! I pulled my fuel pressure regulator out and had my wife turn the car over, fuel came out so i know it must be getting fuel. Gonna see if i can get coil pack to produce a spark when it gets dark out.
This May Help:
Cruise control and A/C stopped working at same time
Battery started dying on its own (from setting for extended periods of time)
Got a brand new fuel pump
and brand new coil packs
SOMEONE PLZ HELP ME!


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

HELP ME!


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

Update: i took my battery off and took it to oreillys to get it tested they said its fine. So... i took the coilpack off, stuck the spark plug in it and sat it on the valve cover, had my wife start the car, and the spark plug gave off spark.
So i know that it is getting fuel and its getting spark.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

maybe some how you shorted your ecu??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

Check your fuse to your fuel injectors.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (JettaRed)*

the fuse box inside the door panel? or is there another one? because i have checked just about every fuse in the one inside the door panel.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03gtibturbo)*

Could this be true? my buddy said that my be a possibility too. Geez i hope not they are expensive to buy not only that but id have to get my ecu reflashed >.< http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

you still havent tested the starter or alternator. You can pull them off and take them to have checked. Starter takes about 20mins to pull off


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_the fuse box inside the door panel? or is there another one? because i have checked just about every fuse in the one inside the door panel.

Yep, inside the door panel. You'll have to check the fuse list to see which one controls the injectors.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (cincyTT)*

The car turns over so i doubt its the starter!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_The car turns over so i doubt its the starter!

but how strong? My would crank but it kept getting weaker and weaker until it wouldnt turn at all.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (cincyTT)*

as strong as it ever would.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

that sucks if its your ecu.... i dont know how you could have shorted it out....


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03gtibturbo)*

Bump! Plz Help me


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

will the fuel pump send fuel to the fpr with the key in the on position? because i took the fpr out and turned the key in the on postion and no fuel came out, however when i crank it fuel come out.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

took the fuel pump relay out of my wifes beetle and put it in my car did not work. Im lost.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Run a VCDS scan.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (BassNotes)*

no vag com


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Checked every fuse in the fuse panel, i mean every fuse one by one!


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW! no one can help me with this? this forum is truly worthless if thats the case.


----------



## IngreXCo (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

If its getting fuel and getting spark, and its cranking, then its vag syndrom.
A few ways to help with vag syndrom. Smack the car and say Heyyyyyyyyyyy.
If that doesn't work. Try testing STUPID things.
Does the key battery work?(i am not sure how the immobilizer works on these cars)
Try using Jumper cables when you start it (i had a car crank but still wasn't getting enough juice)
I doubt the fuel is bad but you never know. (my protege had gas sitting in it for 4 ****ing years and it fired right up, but we are fighting the vag syndrom here)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_WOW! no one can help me with this? this forum is truly worthless if thats the case.

Pull the timing belt cover off. If the belt broke (or was eaten through by mice), you would have cranked it once and bent all the valves. If that's the case, you have just described all the symptoms. Other than that, tow it to the dealer and then tell us how worthless we are.


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

this is interesting, no info but i would like to see what the outcome is.
maaayybbeee crank positioning sensor? happened on another car of mine, not a vag, but it caused the car to crank and not fire up


----------



## drzacharyus (Sep 14, 2005)

I am having the same problem; I am at my wits end trying to figure it out!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (chknkatsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chknkatsu* »_this is interesting, no info but i would like to see what the outcome is.
maaayybbeee crank positioning sensor? happened on another car of mine, not a vag, but it caused the car to crank and not fire up

In that case, there would be a DTC.


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

Seems to me your battery maybe damaged from it getting discharged on several occasions.
*Have you tried boosting it with your civic???*
From my experience, I'd say it's time for a new battery.

_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_
Battery started dying on its own (from setting for extended periods of time)
SOMEONE PLZ HELP ME!


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (drzacharyus)*

did you replace the battery?


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (SLI)*

i took the battery to the autoparts store and they said it was still good. It seems fine to me. Is there a possibility it can still be bad?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

What does it sound like when you try to start it? Does it sound different at all? DID you check your timing belt?


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

Yes, I replaced my battery.
Have you tried jumpstarting the car just to rule out a damaged battery?
I don't know what kind of test that shop did to your battery and whether or not the result is reliable.


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_did you replace the battery?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

DID you check your timing belt?


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (JettaRed)*

doesnt sound any different to me but ill check ne way. car has 57000 miles shouldnt need a new timing belt, was only in garage 2 weeks i dun think thats enough time for mice to chew thru it. And it drove perfectly normal b4 i parked it cept the electrical problems i have been having.


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*

You mentioned it died from sitting for long periods.
Try boosting it for a quick and simple test, if it starts buy a new battery!!!


_Modified by SLI at 7:53 AM 9-2-2009_


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_DID you check your timing belt?

did you check it at least even though its new


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (JettaRed)*

check timing belt 




_Modified by dtcaward at 10:45 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_doesnt sound any different to me but ill check ne way. car has 57000 miles shouldnt need a new timing belt, was only in garage 2 weeks i dun think thats enough time for mice to chew thru it. And it drove perfectly normal b4 i parked it cept the electrical problems i have been having.

You call this forum worthless, but you don't even do what we suggest!








Don't try to be logical until you have eliminated all other possibilities. For one, you have a 6 year old car with 57k miles and you think that's reason enough not to take 30 seconds to unclip the tb cover to check the belt? There have been too many cases of failures at around 60k miles reported here to think you are safe. Check it! At least you'll know whether it's good or not. Otherwise, stop complaining that nobody's helping you.


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (JettaRed)*

I'm with Jetta Red ... check the timing belt .. do EVERYTHING these people tell you to do 
Then go on the VCDS site and find someone in your area that can check codes. 
If the forum is worthless and you are asking for help from it .. that makes you dumber than worthless ...


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (kdiver58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdiver58* »_and you are asking for help from it

And rejecting all the advice given, to boot …


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (BassNotes)*

I checked my timing belt seems to be fine.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sprayed carb cleaner in throttle body and car started and died. thinking my fuel pump has failed again for the second time.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

An APR stage 3 fuel pump hopefully they will warranty it.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

Unplug your maf and see if it fires.. 
And for the record you should be trying every suggestion that is thrown at you..
Obviously you don't have the knowledge, or experience to decide which theorys are bunk.. Just because it doesn't fit what you picture in your mind as a possible cause doesn't mean its not the cause... And for petes sake.. Do a vag-com scan..


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*

i dont think you understand, it wouldnt sound right if the timing belt was broken. Not only that but i ALREADY checked it like they suggested i do, so... i really dont know what you are referring too.


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

You still haven't tried boosting the car??? I suggested this several times in this thread.
You say the battery started dying on its own from sitting for long periods, then say it's fine because some nobody at a store tested it and said it was good.
Ordinary batteries that get discharged multiple times results in some kind of damage to it.
Good luck with your diag, I wonder how long you plan to drag this on for.

_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_i dont think you understand, it wouldnt sound right if the timing belt was broken. Not only that but i ALREADY checked it like they suggested i do, so... i really dont know what you are referring too.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (SLI)*

boosting it with my civic is the very 1st thing i tried!


----------



## ghent96 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_car has 57000 miles shouldnt need a new timing belt, was only in garage 2 weeks i dun think thats enough time for mice to chew thru it...

2 HOURS is all they need, if that even. They're horrid little beasts.
Good luck with your fuel pump issue. Sounds resolved then?


_Modified by ghent96 at 10:11 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

If the timing belt had snapped or was chewed through, you'd know it right away. 
Fuel at the regulator doesn't mean your injectors are firing. 
If you have spark, and you have a good solid cranking speed, it's pretty safe to assume you don't have fuel, or you have too much and it's flooded.
I would take out a spark plug and see what it looks like after you've cranked it over a few times. If it's drenched in fuel, you should take out all the plugs and allow the cylinders to air out for a few hours. If you're brave, you can go down the spark plug holes with a propane torch to burn off the fuel quickly, but I must say this : at our own risk.
If there is no fuel smell at all, and the plugs come out nice and dry, for some reason your injectors aren't firing, or you skipped step #1 (check fuel tank level)*. To confirm, you could pull out the fuel rail with the injectors still attached, and crank the car to see if they are spraying (into a bucket).
Old plugs or incorrect gaps can lead to a no start situation.
I've also seen 1.8T cars not start at all, even when cranking over quickly, and turned out to be a battery issue. It seems the cars need a real strong battery source for the electronics to kick in while cranking.
Hope that helps.

* I know you are getting fuel at the FPR, but it could just be residual fuel, and it is entirely possible the rail is not pressurizing due to lack of fuel from the pump. (Low level). And the gauge could be faulty ...


_Modified by Agtronic at 11:28 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## Bryan on Boost (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you tried switching batteries completely with one of your other cars? It doesn't matter if your boosting your battery if it's damaged, as there could be an internal short in the battery. Only takes a minute, it's at least worth a try


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (Bryan on Boost)*

This thread shows why a VCDS scan would be so useful.


----------



## Bryan on Boost (Aug 8, 2009)

Scanning for codes is a good thing.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (Bryan on Boost)*

Checked for voltage on both my fuel pump and my fuel injectors. seems like its not getting enough volts for everything, but i put the same multimeter on the battery and it reads 12.3 volts.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

Do a vag com scan.. Save yourself the headaches


----------



## blackedout18T (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*

change the altenator


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (blackedout18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackedout18T* »_change the altenator

What does the alternator have to do with starting a car?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_Checked for voltage on both my fuel pump and my fuel injectors. seems like its not getting enough volts for everything, but i put the same multimeter on the battery and it reads 12.3 volts.

What voltage do you have at the injectors? You should have battery voltage across PIN 1 of each connector and ground with ignition on. You can't test for voltage between the pins, as the ground is what controls the injector.
The fuel pump will prime for a second, and will only come on once the motor is cranking or running, so testing it with the car sitting won't help.
The only real way to see if the injectors are firing is to listen to them, fire them into a bucket, or connect an injector test light to the injector connector.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

UPDATE!: i took my car to a mechanic. Of course he doesn't know his arss from a hole in the ground. However, he says my fuel injectors are not pulsing. He believes my ecm is bad. But, then he proceeds to tell me that it threw a code for CRANK SENSOR. I told him that that could cause my car not to start and he said that he was reading rpms from the sensor what ever that means. I dont think he knows what hes talking about.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

any way i priced a used ecm for 275 plus 12 shipping from weber brothers, and i priced a crank sensor for 150 plus 150 labor from the dealership. someone please give me some insight.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

The ecm for that price is not bad as long as it's the exact same part number. You may also need to recode the immobilizer, which you can do with VAG-COM. It's not a simple plug-n-play.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

i called the dealership and had them look my ecm based on my VIN # they say that the part # is 06A 906 032 LP


----------



## Drunder40 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: 2003 GTI 1.8T Cranks over but wont start! (cincyTT)*

Disregard


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Try it. The worst that could happen is that it doesn't fix the problem, and you're only out a few hundred bucks and some more time. That's preferable to doing a vag-com scan, which must be avoided at all costs.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (BassNotes)*

Mechanic did a scan for codes dude chill i told you what they were so i dont appreciate the sarcasm.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_Mechanic did a scan for codes dude chill i told you what they were so i dont appreciate the sarcasm.

Sorry. I missed if you posted the codes. Or were there none?


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_Mechanic did a scan for codes dude chill i told you what they were so i dont appreciate the sarcasm.

What the hell, you don't appreciate advice, either.








A vag-com scan would still help. Otherwise, you and your mechanic are still just guessing, and you're asking us to guess along with you.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

He said a code for the crank sensor came up and a code that had no description.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

The codes themselves would be helpful. For instance an example would be P0403. If I had the actual code, in code so to speak, I could look up the unknow defintion for you. Also there is more to the Vag Com then just scanning for codes. Its really worth the investment in the overall long run. Any reason being is the crank codes could have been pre existing. I always note what codes I have, clear, and do another selftest with car off and on, which you odviously couldnt do but still. Agtronic was correct in that the pump maynot be fully pressuring the system and it only takes a few PSI to push fuel but if it cant keep up with the injectors it wont run/run right. I have seen PCMs go bad but I wouldnt be replacing one on a whime or with out a Data logging scan tool, VAGCOM. I had one that was shorted out internall in the IAT circuit and was hell to figure out but my IMHO I would put that money toward the VAGCOM.
Im seriously hoping you dont feel like im ragging on you in away cause im not. Im really only trying to help out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Get me those codes with numbers and ill do what I can to help you out.











_Modified by bakana at 2:29 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## Bryan on Boost (Aug 8, 2009)

Definitely hold off on replacing your ecu, that's pricey and may not be necessary at all. You have a decent lead on what the problem may be, you got a crank sensor code.
+1 on getting the actual code #'s up, as we can look those up for you and try to help you fix this without hemorrhaging money from your a$$.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_...a code that had no description.

Ain't no such thing. This guy doesn't know what he's doing or he doesn't have the tools to diagnose a VW/Audi. ALL DTCs have a description. Find out exactly what the codes were and post them here. If he was using a generic OBD scanner, he can still read the code, but it may not have any description in his generic catalog of codes.


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_He said a code for the crank sensor came up and a code that had no description.
The crank sensor is bad the ecu will not send a pulse to the injectors. your car will just crank over. This happend to me about a month ago, replaced the crank sensor if you have a fault for it and your car will run. It costs less than the ecu and what it sounds like your just shotgunning parts at this point so why not give it a try. Good luck
This is probably your code......... 16706 Engine Speed Sensor G28 


_Modified by IAmTheNacho at 12:27 AM 9-11-2009_


----------



## Bryan on Boost (Aug 8, 2009)

+1 on what the nacho said, it's lookin like it may be the crank sensor...


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (bakana)*

guy said that the fuel pump was making 40 psi.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

where is a good place to buy the vag com software and USB adapter?


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

http://www.ross-tech.com


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (BassNotes)*

which of these do i need?
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

I'm thinking this one
VCDS License with HEX-USB+CAN Interface


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

I bought the K2 USB interface kit. will post codes when it arrives.


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_I bought the K2 USB interface kit. will post codes when it arrives.
Bet this is your code16706 Engine Speed Sensor G28


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_I bought the K2 USB interface kit.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morbidgrass (Jun 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Did you try watching the Cam when you try and start it? When I timing belt tensioner died I had a cam position sensor code kicked. The car would turn over but it was just the the crank turning and not the cam. I was just smashing away at my valves. good times.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Codes are as followed:VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911
Thursday,17,September,2009,17:45:31:44526
Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: Mileage: 91870km/57085miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 LP
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0005 
Coding: 07500
Shop #: WSC 65728 
9BWDE61J334039410 VWZ7Z0B5999955
3 Faults Found:
16705 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Implausible Signal 
P0321 - 35-00 - - 
17645 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 1 (N30): Open Circuit 
P1237 - 35-00 - - 
17646 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 2 (N31): Open Circuit 
P1238 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0021505
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001 
Coding: 12344
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V07 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
9BWDE61J334039410 VWZ7Z0B5999955
1 Fault Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00034 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 8B Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00064
Shop #: WSC 00034 
Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 8B Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002 
Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 8B Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002 
7 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
54-10 - Incorrectly Equipped - Intermittent
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
54-10 - Incorrectly Equipped - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
37-00 - Faulty
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01359 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Passenger Side (E198) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: RADIO 3CP 0003 
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

i checked for voltage on all four injectors
all read 3.5 volts.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

i swapped fuel injector 4 with fuel injector 1 and it still showed the same codes


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

The intermittent codes may just be from some past electrical trauma in the system. If you clear them and they don't come back, that's good.
The big killer is the 16705. Take a look here: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...00801


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## pa matt (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

I agree with the code 16705 to a point....but implausible is only one g28 code. There is also the code "no signal". He also said the mechanic was able to read rpm's with the sensor. If that is the case, the sensor is not bad.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (pa matt)*

so what do you think is the problem?


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (pa matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pa matt* »_I agree with the code 16705 to a point....but implausible is only one g28 code. There is also the code "no signal". He also said the mechanic was able to read rpm's with the sensor. If that is the case, the sensor is not bad. 

I would take the mechanic's reading rpm's with a few grains of salt.
The sensor may be bad without being completely dead; that could present the "implausible signal" situation instead of "no signal." The Ross-Tech wiki page for that fault code describes some things that can be checked out--namely a loose G28--before resorting to replacing it. My guess is that either the OP or the mechanic probably would've noticed if it was loose (but it may be worth checking again just to make sure).


_Modified by BassNotes at 3:46 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## chasingsafety (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

start with the CPS, as that's the first code on your list, and the one which related to most of the symptoms you have described.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (chasingsafety)*

what is CPS?


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

ooo crank positioning sensor. got it. However, can someone explain to me how that sensor could go bad just sitting in my garage.


----------



## chasingsafety (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

Mine went bad from corrosion, hence sitting for awhile sometimes the sensor will go bad


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GTIREVO2* »_ooo crank positioning sensor. got it. However, can someone explain to me how that sensor could go bad just sitting in my garage.
Mine did. Its a magnetic pickup, but it controls EVERYTHING to make your car run.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

I believe it's a Hall effect sensor. Could be corrosion, particularly if it's not completely dead but isn't working right, either.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C...ensor


_Modified by BassNotes at 5:14 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

so would the cps cause the car to throw the open circuit fuel injector code?


_Modified by 03GTIREVO2 at 9:35 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

found one on ebay for a good price check this tell me if it seems ok
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...3ABIN


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

G28 crank sensor is a very common problem.You are making a mountain out if a molehill.Buy the sensor and put it in.sheesh!!


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

screw it i bought one should be here in 1-6 days. cross your fingers!


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_G28 crank sensor is a very common problem.You are making a mountain out if a molehill.Buy the sensor and put it in.sheesh!!








I have been thinking the same thing the whole time. OP sorry but you are over thinking the problem. Sometimes it is in fact the easiest solution. 1 bolt and 1 connector.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW! i replaced the sensor and it still wont start. I cleared all dtcs before i tried starting it, its saying it has no fault codes for anything now, but it still wont start!


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

I dont know what to do anymore, IS IT THE ECM?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

I dunno if this has been suggested or not, but if you have spark, fuel, air and compression and it won't start, have you tried to check your immobilizer?


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Dunno if this helps but i sprayed choke cleaner in the throttle body for a good while, while my wife turned the crank and the car ran for a good 5 secs


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

how do i make the codes comeback after i have cleared them? i have tried starting and scanning and the codes wont come back now.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Have you done a throttle body adaptation? Sometimes a weak or dead battery causes loss of throttle body to ECM adaptation to the extent of a no start.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (Peter Badore)*

the mechanic said that the fuel injectors weren't pulsing, but how do i adapt it? im new to this vag com stuff.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

Go to the VAG-COM forum and read Ross-Tech's description of how throttle body adaptation works--maybe that is contributing to your starting problems. I had had Audi and VWs that were very sensitive to throttle body adaptation and then others in which it did not seem to matter.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (Peter Badore)*

Ok i did a throttle body adaptation and it says ADP OK 15.2% and 84.8%; however the car still wont start.
I think im at the point where im gonna give in and take it to the dealership, car has been sitting for two months now.


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## 03GTIREVO2 (Sep 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: (03GTIREVO2)*

take it to a garage already...after sitting for 2 months and countless starting attempts, I'd be surprised if your battery is NOT finished.


----------



## VareSex96 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Hatch lock stopped working now batt is toast. still can be caught in gear*

so a few weeks ago the latch on the hatch of my 03' 1.8t gti stopped working.. ok, a week later the battery goes from strong to dead in a day. i charged the battery last night until it said it was full, went to start it and it just clicks. battery maybe, CCM? maybe. fuse? maybe. unsure as to why it runs but doesn't turn over. i know the 03 was recalled for coil packs. any suggestions?  help

thanks


----------



## wildcrazyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

hi so what happened with your gti18t did u found the problem ?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

i had the same thing.
my ECU ended up being fried.


----------



## Zipdaddy (Dec 10, 2010)

*What was the final diagnosis/repair??*

So, have you got your car fixed?? Please let us know.


----------



## wildcrazyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Zipdaddy said:


> So, have you got your car fixed?? Please let us know.


it was the ecu needs to be programed with vag-com after install junk yard items will do


----------



## 05GTIsl33p3r (Feb 25, 2011)

Im having the same issue with my 05 1.8t. Last week my AC went. I tried recharging it and that didnt help I checked the fuses and changed out one that had blown. After that the AC still wouldnt blow cold and on top of that my radio wouldnt shut off after I took the key from the ignition and opened my door. I tried to start it again and all it would do was turn over. A second attempt to start it resulted in it running normally again. I brought it in the next day to have the AC compressor looked at and the mechanics said that it was out. Brought it to the shop today to have them fix it and left it there. Got a call from them that the car wont start. All it does is turn over but not start. They said the same thing happened with the radio and dash lights staying on when the car was off and key out of the ignition. Someone please help!:banghead:


----------



## 05GTIsl33p3r (Feb 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## 05GTIsl33p3r (Feb 25, 2011)

Update: changed the ignition switch and crank sensor and nothing happened still wont start looking into fuel pump relay now. dont want to buy a new ecu if i dont have to any ideas?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

i have ecu's for sale


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

does the pump prime when you open the door? put key in ignition and turn forwarD?


----------



## danno151 (Aug 11, 2010)

Did u ever fix this? My car is having same problem switched crank sensor and still doing the same
Thing pm me if u fixed it or post back on here and let us know what it was I'm stuck and need my car bad! Thanks in advance👍


----------



## PGrandTuning (Oct 27, 2003)

*Results?*

Just curious as to what caused the issue and was it resolved?

I have similar issue with a 2004 Jetta 1.8T. Car cranks and won't start.


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

I have a similar question.


E


----------



## danno151 (Aug 11, 2010)

Had this issue and I busted my ass trying to figure it out for 2 months and when I finally took It to a shop they found out that water had gotten inside my ecu and soaked the whole computer and I needed a new computer


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

In my case the ecu has not been exposed to the elements for over 18 months.


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Accessory belt was my issue. It was kinked between the crank pulley and the block.


----------

